# Map Your Location



## Neotrotsky

Sorry,

took it out to stop any concerns and I will erase the map

Happy New Year 


UPDATE:

The map is no more

UPDATE:

RadiomanATL has graciously submitted a map for collective approval ;-)


See post  14 for his map link


----------



## RadiomanATL

Neotrotsky said:


> Here is a url of a google map where people can bookmark their location
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=205972833985584068268.000498d483fe7d21feb9c
> 
> (I'm not sure if you need a google account or not)
> 
> 
> Seems like it would be interesting to see the locations on a map of the posters here
> 
> 
> Thanks and
> 
> Happy New Year !
> 
> 
> 
> -Type in Zip code or some address identifier in search box above and click Search Maps
> 
> -LEFT Click bubble for "Save to..." from the options; choose "location"  and then save
> 
> -Marker will stay in place



Not a bad idea, but you have to have a google account to save it. Probably not everyone here has one.


----------



## random3434

www.stalkers.r.us.com


----------



## Paulie

Yeah I'll map my location and when you pinpoint exactly where I'm at, let me know, and I'll tell you where my key is hidden.


----------



## Neotrotsky

RadiomanATL said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a url of a google map where people can bookmark their location
> 
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=205972833985584068268.000498d483fe7d21feb9c
> 
> (I'm not sure if you need a google account or not)
> 
> 
> Seems like it would be interesting to see the locations on a map of the posters here
> 
> 
> Thanks and
> 
> Happy New Year !
> 
> 
> 
> -Type in Zip code or some address identifier in search box above and click Search Maps
> 
> -LEFT Click bubble for "Save to..." from the options; choose "location"  and then save
> 
> -Marker will stay in place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not a bad idea, but you have to have a google account to save it. Probably not everyone here has one.
Click to expand...



Your right- thanks !


----------



## RadiomanATL

OK, cool. I just created a saved map. If anyone wants to post their zip code (no street addresses or anything that could define your _exact_ location), I can update the map and post it.


----------



## Neotrotsky

Paulie said:


> Yeah I'll map my location and when you pinpoint exactly where I'm at, let me know, and I'll tell you where my key is hidden.




Well, that is not the intention nor our my "tech" skills of such caliber that I could even do such a thing. I don't even know if it is possible. 

If one just uses zip code or perhaps just state then I do not see an issue.

But by all means, if you feel unsafe then don't do it

Happy New Year !


----------



## Samson

Echo Zulu said:


> www.stalkers.r.us.com



Sorry, we can't find "www.stalkers.r.us.com". We suggest that you check the spelling of the web address or search above


----------



## Neotrotsky

Echo Zulu said:


> www.stalkers.r.us.com




Since you are the moderator then I will remove the link


----------



## Muhammed

Paulie said:


> Yeah I'll map my location and when you pinpoint exactly where I'm at, let me know, and I'll tell you where my key is hidden.


I've been known for my psychic abilities...Let me  concentrate....for a minute......

...

...
...
...


I bet you hide it on your keychain.

Am I right or am I wrong? Be honest.


----------



## RadiomanATL

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> www.stalkers.r.us.com



StalkersR.Us


----------



## Neotrotsky

RadiomanATL said:


> USMB Members - Google Maps





New York

city


Put it in not sure if it is working

Thanks!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Neotrotsky said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York
> 
> city
> 
> 
> Put it in not sure if it is working
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


USMB Members - Google Maps - updated


----------



## Neotrotsky

Thanks again

I suspect that fear may hold some back 

Of course, in today's world, you can't blame them


----------



## Paulie

Muhammed said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll map my location and when you pinpoint exactly where I'm at, let me know, and I'll tell you where my key is hidden.
> 
> 
> 
> I've been known for my psychic abilities...Let me  concentrate....for a minute......
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> ...
> ...
> 
> 
> I bet you hide it on your keychain.
> 
> Am I right or am I wrong? Be honest.
Click to expand...


It's on a key chain, but it's hidden so I can get inside if I ever lock my keys in the house or lose them.

Hang on a minute, I'll get you the exact latitude and longitude coordinates of where the key is hidden.


----------



## RadiomanATL

USMB Members - Google Maps - updated again


----------



## RadiomanATL

Neotrotsky said:


> Thanks again
> 
> I suspect that fear may hold some back
> 
> Of course, in today's world, you can't blame them



I understand why some people wouldn't.

I just think that if you keep it general enough, there should be no harm. Zip code, area code, county, whatever.

For instance, the location it has for me is the exact center of the zip code where I live. However, I live on the extreme edge of that zip code and not the center.


----------



## Neotrotsky

RadiomanATL said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> I suspect that fear may hold some back
> 
> Of course, in today's world, you can't blame them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand why some people wouldn't.
> 
> I just think that if you keep it general enough, there should be no harm. Zip code, area code, county, whatever.
> 
> For instance, the location it has for me is the exact center of the zip code where I live. However, I live on the extreme edge of that zip code and not the center.
Click to expand...


Oh really

east or west?  

Cool- looks like you got 3 so far!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Neotrotsky said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> I suspect that fear may hold some back
> 
> Of course, in today's world, you can't blame them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand why some people wouldn't.
> 
> I just think that if you keep it general enough, there should be no harm. Zip code, area code, county, whatever.
> 
> For instance, the location it has for me is the exact center of the zip code where I live. However, I live on the extreme edge of that zip code and not the center.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh really
> 
> east or west?
Click to expand...


Yes.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

RadiomanATL said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> I suspect that fear may hold some back
> 
> Of course, in today's world, you can't blame them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand why some people wouldn't.
> 
> I just think that if you keep it general enough, there should be no harm. Zip code, area code, county, whatever.
> 
> For instance, the location it has for me is the exact center of the zip code where I live. However, I live on the extreme edge of that zip code and not the center.
Click to expand...


OK, I give up. I can't figure out how to put myself in zip code 62222 on your map.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Rat in the Hat said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> I suspect that fear may hold some back
> 
> Of course, in today's world, you can't blame them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I understand why some people wouldn't.
> 
> I just think that if you keep it general enough, there should be no harm. Zip code, area code, county, whatever.
> 
> For instance, the location it has for me is the exact center of the zip code where I live. However, I live on the extreme edge of that zip code and not the center.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, I give up. I can't figure out how to put myself in zip code 62222 on your map.
Click to expand...


I have to do it. You can't edit the map. Hold on and I'll put you in.


----------



## RadiomanATL

USMB Members - Google Maps - Now with Rat in the Hat


----------



## RadiomanATL

Wait a minute. I think I changed it so anyone can edit it now (if you have a google account). But I've already added you.


----------



## goldcatt

Neotrotsky said:


> Thanks again
> 
> I suspect that fear may hold some back
> 
> Of course, in today's world, you can't blame them



If I lived in NYC or another urban area where it's easy to be anonymous, no problem.

When you live in a rural area with very few people, it's easy to be found with a surprisingly small amount of personal information once you're pinpointed. You can't exactly use the phone book as a door stop or even a very good paperweight in some places, ya know?

Been there, done that unfortunately.

But if somebody wants to randomly select a spot in the north central part of PA they can plop me in there. Close enough.


----------



## RadiomanATL

goldcatt said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> I suspect that fear may hold some back
> 
> Of course, in today's world, you can't blame them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in NYC or another urban area where it's easy to be anonymous, no problem.
> 
> When you live in a rural area with very few people, it's easy to be found with a surprisingly small amount of personal information once you're pinpointed. You can't exactly use the phone book as a door stop or even a very good paperweight in some places, ya know?
> 
> Been there, done that unfortunately.
> 
> But if somebody wants to randomly select a spot in the north central part of PA they can plop me in there. Close enough.
Click to expand...


I put you in the Susquehannock State Forest. 

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## goldcatt

RadiomanATL said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> I suspect that fear may hold some back
> 
> Of course, in today's world, you can't blame them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in NYC or another urban area where it's easy to be anonymous, no problem.
> 
> When you live in a rural area with very few people, it's easy to be found with a surprisingly small amount of personal information once you're pinpointed. You can't exactly use the phone book as a door stop or even a very good paperweight in some places, ya know?
> 
> Been there, done that unfortunately.
> 
> But if somebody wants to randomly select a spot in the north central part of PA they can plop me in there. Close enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put you in the Susquehannock State Forest.
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
Click to expand...


Hehehe. Perfect!


----------



## RadiomanATL

goldcatt said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in NYC or another urban area where it's easy to be anonymous, no problem.
> 
> When you live in a rural area with very few people, it's easy to be found with a surprisingly small amount of personal information once you're pinpointed. You can't exactly use the phone book as a door stop or even a very good paperweight in some places, ya know?
> 
> Been there, done that unfortunately.
> 
> But if somebody wants to randomly select a spot in the north central part of PA they can plop me in there. Close enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put you in the Susquehannock State Forest.
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hehehe. Perfect!
Click to expand...


Whats up with PA liquor laws? I thought the bible belt was bad....


----------



## xotoxi

This is my exact location.

44° 3&#8242; 54&#8243; N, 69° 13&#8242; 48&#8243; W

Cell block C


----------



## jillian

goldcatt said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> I suspect that fear may hold some back
> 
> Of course, in today's world, you can't blame them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in NYC or another urban area where it's easy to be anonymous, no problem.
> 
> When you live in a rural area with very few people, it's easy to be found with a surprisingly small amount of personal information once you're pinpointed. You can't exactly use the phone book as a door stop or even a very good paperweight in some places, ya know?
> 
> Been there, done that unfortunately.
> 
> But if somebody wants to randomly select a spot in the north central part of PA they can plop me in there. Close enough.
Click to expand...


it's easy to be found in nyc, too... you'd be surprised.

for example, i think neotrotsky should send me some steamed veggie dumplings from Excellent Dumpling House. 

I'll be waiting.


----------



## goldcatt

RadiomanATL said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put you in the Susquehannock State Forest.
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe. Perfect!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whats up with PA liquor laws? I thought the bible belt was bad....
Click to expand...


It's Pennsyltucky. People think of PA as some progressive state. It ain't, not by a long shot. *shrug*

At least there aren't any dry counties, but having those no Sunday sales blue laws and having to travel to a State owned store to get a bottle of wine is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Paulie

I'm in.


----------



## Blagger

Paulie said:


> I'm in.



Oh, at last. Leave the window open tonight, Paulie, I've wanted to watch you sleep for a long time now.


----------



## Paulie

Swagger said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, at last. Leave the window open tonight, Paulie, I've wanted to watch you sleep for a long time now.
Click to expand...


I hung dental floss all around my property.

You'll never make it through.


----------



## random3434

goldcatt said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hehehe. Perfect!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up with PA liquor laws? I thought the bible belt was bad....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Pennsyltucky. People think of PA as some progressive state. It ain't, not by a long shot. *shrug*
> 
> At least there aren't any dry counties, but having those no Sunday sales blue laws and having to travel to a State owned store to get a bottle of wine is a pain in the ass.
Click to expand...


Indiana has 'Blue Laws' too, you can't buy booze on Sunday, but you can go out to a bar (as long as it serves food) and get drunk off your ass and drive home...............


OK Radioman, put me in at Peyton Mannings addresss, that's close enough I guess.


----------



## Blagger

I can buy as much alcohol as I want, 24 hours a day, 7 days a week. And I exercise that freedom most liberally.


----------



## goldcatt

Echo Zulu said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up with PA liquor laws? I thought the bible belt was bad....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Pennsyltucky. People think of PA as some progressive state. It ain't, not by a long shot. *shrug*
> 
> At least there aren't any dry counties, but having those no Sunday sales blue laws and having to travel to a State owned store to get a bottle of wine is a pain in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indiana has 'Blue Laws' too, you can't buy booze on Sunday, but you can go out to a bar (as long as it serves food) and get drunk off your ass and drive home...............
> 
> 
> OK Radioman, put me in at Peyton Mannings addresss, that's close enough I guess.
Click to expand...


Sure you can get booze on Sundays, but only in a restaurant whose food sales are a certain percentage of their receipts AND have a controlled liquor license from the state. And a double super secret license to sell a six pack to go. Only so many per county, etc. It's nuts. 

Yep, then the folks drive home drunk....and they wonder why in rural areas where you have to travel 10, 15, even 20 miles depending what you're looking for to get a beer or a bottle there are incredibly high rates of DUI. 

Although having lived in a small city surrounded on all sides by dry counties, I can say I've seen worse. That makes even less sense.

It's just a racket to make money.


----------



## Neotrotsky

jillian said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> I suspect that fear may hold some back
> 
> Of course, in today's world, you can't blame them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in NYC or another urban area where it's easy to be anonymous, no problem.
> 
> When you live in a rural area with very few people, it's easy to be found with a surprisingly small amount of personal information once you're pinpointed. You can't exactly use the phone book as a door stop or even a very good paperweight in some places, ya know?
> 
> Been there, done that unfortunately.
> 
> But if somebody wants to randomly select a spot in the north central part of PA they can plop me in there. Close enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's easy to be found in nyc, too... you'd be surprised.
> 
> for example, i think neotrotsky should send me some steamed veggie dumplings from Excellent Dumpling House.
> 
> I'll be waiting.
Click to expand...



You mean the one between Canal and Walker ? Never heard of it 

C.O.D.

or do you want me to pay ( I love Chinatown food)

Better yet,  we could meet there and make it a date


----------



## Samson

This is a great idea, but should be a sticky, and the directions should be clear:

1. PM Radioman ATL your zipcode

Its pretty simple.


----------



## westwall

Put me in the middle of Lake Tahoe!  I can see it from the roof of my house!


----------



## PixieStix

RadiomanATL said:


> USMB Members - Google Maps - updated again




There is a pic of my house and guess who is in the front yard of that house?


----------



## Neotrotsky

PixieStix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps - updated again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pic of my house and guess who is in the front yard of that house?
Click to expand...



This guy ?


----------



## jillian

Neotrotsky said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in NYC or another urban area where it's easy to be anonymous, no problem.
> 
> When you live in a rural area with very few people, it's easy to be found with a surprisingly small amount of personal information once you're pinpointed. You can't exactly use the phone book as a door stop or even a very good paperweight in some places, ya know?
> 
> Been there, done that unfortunately.
> 
> But if somebody wants to randomly select a spot in the north central part of PA they can plop me in there. Close enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's easy to be found in nyc, too... you'd be surprised.
> 
> for example, i think neotrotsky should send me some steamed veggie dumplings from Excellent Dumpling House.
> 
> I'll be waiting.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You mean the one between Canal and Walker ? Never heard of it
> 
> C.O.D.
> 
> or do you want me to pay ( I love Chinatown food)
> 
> Better yet,  we could meet there and make it a date
Click to expand...


lol.. 

yep.. the one between canal and walker. 

my first date with my husband was in chinatown at wo hops.


----------



## westwall

Neotrotsky said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps - updated again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pic of my house and guess who is in the front yard of that house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This guy ?
Click to expand...





  Quick!  Get the shotgun!


----------



## xotoxi

westwall said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pic of my house and guess who is in the front yard of that house?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick!  Get the shotgun!
Click to expand...


A shotgun will do nothing to the Burger King.


----------



## Neotrotsky

xotoxi said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> This guy ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quick!  Get the shotgun!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A shotgun will do nothing to the Burger King.
Click to expand...




But BK shots could work wonders....

Burger King is magical for some

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mjrRqDdWiQU&feature=player_embedded[/ame]


----------



## Toro

Paulie said:


> Yeah I'll map my location and when you pinpoint exactly where I'm at, let me know, and I'll tell you where my key is hidden.



Don't forget to post your bank account number while you're at it.


----------



## (R)IGHTeous 1

"Southeastern PA" is good enough.


----------



## Missourian

goldcatt said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again
> 
> I suspect that fear may hold some back
> 
> Of course, in today's world, you can't blame them
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I lived in NYC or another urban area where it's easy to be anonymous, no problem.
> 
> When you live in a rural area with very few people, it's easy to be found with a surprisingly small amount of personal information once you're pinpointed. *You can't exactly use the phone book as a door stop or even a very good paperweight in some places, ya know?
> *
> Been there, done that unfortunately.
> 
> But if somebody wants to randomly select a spot in the north central part of PA they can plop me in there. Close enough.
Click to expand...



We just get a yellow flyer that says "let your eyes do the walking".


----------



## PixieStix

Neotrotsky said:


> PixieStix said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps - updated again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is a pic of my house and guess who is in the front yard of that house?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This guy ?
Click to expand...


No actually it is this guy


----------



## RadiomanATL

xotoxi said:


> This is my exact location.
> 
> 44° 3&#8242; 54&#8243; N, 69° 13&#8242; 48&#8243; W
> 
> Cell block C



You're on the map!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whats up with PA liquor laws? I thought the bible belt was bad....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's Pennsyltucky. People think of PA as some progressive state. It ain't, not by a long shot. *shrug*
> 
> At least there aren't any dry counties, but having those no Sunday sales blue laws and having to travel to a State owned store to get a bottle of wine is a pain in the ass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indiana has 'Blue Laws' too, you can't buy booze on Sunday, but you can go out to a bar (as long as it serves food) and get drunk off your ass and drive home...............
> 
> 
> OK Radioman, put me in at Peyton Mannings addresss, that's close enough I guess.
Click to expand...


OK, you're in too.

USMB Members - Google Maps

I just changed you to Lucas Oil Stadium. Manning's fan mail address looks a little too much like a real deal address. I wanted it to be obvious that it wasn't your real one.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Samson said:


> This is a great idea, but should be a sticky, and the directions should be clear:
> 
> 1. PM Radioman ATL your zipcode
> 
> Its pretty simple.



I'm for it.

But it doesn't have to be zip code. Could be intentionally vague like Goldcatt's. Could even be just an area code for your phone number. My old one in Florida was 850, and that covered a LOT of area.


----------



## Ringel05

RadiomanATL said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's Pennsyltucky. People think of PA as some progressive state. It ain't, not by a long shot. *shrug*
> 
> At least there aren't any dry counties, but having those no Sunday sales blue laws and having to travel to a State owned store to get a bottle of wine is a pain in the ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana has 'Blue Laws' too, you can't buy booze on Sunday, but you can go out to a bar (as long as it serves food) and get drunk off your ass and drive home...............
> 
> 
> OK Radioman, put me in at Peyton Mannings addresss, that's close enough I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, you're in too.
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
Click to expand...


Maps!?  We don't need no stinking maps!


----------



## RadiomanATL

westwall said:


> Put me in the middle of Lake Tahoe!  I can see it from the roof of my house!



OK, you're in.


----------



## RadiomanATL

(R)IGHTeous 1 said:


> "Southeastern PA" is good enough.



OK, you're in Nockamixon State Park.

I think if someone gives me just a general state location, I'll try and pick state parks or other public lands. There's a small chance I might pick the right town that people live in by mistake


----------



## RadiomanATL

Updated map, with everyone so far who has requested to be on it.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=6325+Guilford+Ave,+Indianapolis,+IN+46220&gl=us&msa=0&msid=216719190031218721075.000498d52650b725a99fb&ll=42.098222,-96.503906&spn=34.108028,79.013672&z=4

Other users, it may be general knowledge what city you live in (like jillian=NYC), but  I will not add you unless you specifically request it.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ringel05 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indiana has 'Blue Laws' too, you can't buy booze on Sunday, but you can go out to a bar (as long as it serves food) and get drunk off your ass and drive home...............
> 
> 
> OK Radioman, put me in at Peyton Mannings addresss, that's close enough I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, you're in too.
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maps!?  We don't need no stinking maps!
Click to expand...


It actually looks pretty cool. We got a cluster of ya'll all within about 2 hours driving distance it seems. You guys could go to lunch together.


----------



## Paulie

RadiomanATL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, you're in too.
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maps!?  We don't need no stinking maps!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It actually looks pretty cool. We got a cluster of ya'll all within about 2 hours driving distance it seems. You guys could go to lunch together.
Click to expand...


There's many of you I would love to have some beers with.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maps!?  We don't need no stinking maps!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It actually looks pretty cool. We got a cluster of ya'll all within about 2 hours driving distance it seems. You guys could go to lunch together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's many of you I would love to have some beers with.
Click to expand...


Well, Ringel, (R)1 and neotrotsky all seem to be relatively close to you.

Maybe (R)1 can show you his pwn list in real life?


----------



## Paulie

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually looks pretty cool. We got a cluster of ya'll all within about 2 hours driving distance it seems. You guys could go to lunch together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's many of you I would love to have some beers with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Maybe (R)1 can show you his pwn list in real life?
Click to expand...


I said beers, not wine coolers.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's many of you I would love to have some beers with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe (R)1 can show you his pwn list in real life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I said beers, not wine coolers.
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Wow....poor nanook of the north....I mean Jeremy...

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## Paulie

RadiomanATL said:


> Wow....poor nanook of the north....I mean Jeremy...
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps



Some of my friends from my Air Force missile maintenance tech school got sent to the North Dakota base for their permanent duty location.  I don't know if it's a coincidence that they're the only one's I've never heard from since


----------



## Jeremy

RadiomanATL said:


> Wow....poor nanook of the north....I mean Jeremy...
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps



Why nobody come visit?


----------



## Ringel05

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> It actually looks pretty cool. We got a cluster of ya'll all within about 2 hours driving distance it seems. You guys could go to lunch together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's many of you I would love to have some beers with.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, Ringel, (R)1 and neotrotsky all seem to be relatively close to you.
> 
> Maybe (R)1 can show you his pwn list in real life?
Click to expand...


Actually those that are relatively close to me are truly relatively close.  Everyone you have listed is about three and a half to four hours from me as long as the cops don't catch me in a speed trap.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....poor nanook of the north....I mean Jeremy...
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my friends from my Air Force missile maintenance tech school got sent to the North Dakota base for their permanent duty location.  I don't know if it's a coincidence that they're the only one's I've never heard from since
Click to expand...


I worked with a dude who had to work in ND for a while. 

He said it sucked hard ass balls.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ringel05 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's many of you I would love to have some beers with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Ringel, (R)1 and neotrotsky all seem to be relatively close to you.
> 
> Maybe (R)1 can show you his pwn list in real life?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Actually those that are relatively close to me are truly relatively close.  Everyone you have listed is about three and a half to four hours from me as long as the cops don't catch me in a speed trap.
Click to expand...


Thats not too bad, considering we got a cross section from across the US here.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....poor nanook of the north....I mean Jeremy...
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why nobody come visit?
Click to expand...


'Cuz I don't want to lose my toes and fingers to frostbite, and I don't like getting eaten by polar bears.


----------



## Paulie

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....poor nanook of the north....I mean Jeremy...
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my friends from my Air Force missile maintenance tech school got sent to the North Dakota base for their permanent duty location.  I don't know if it's a coincidence that they're the only one's I've never heard from since
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked with a dude who had to work in ND for a while.
> 
> He said it sucked hard ass balls.
Click to expand...

We had 3 bases to choose from.  ND, MT, and WY.

Those already suck hard ass balls altogether.  But the only one we were told we absolutely don't want is ND.

Seriously...what the BLUE HELL is in ND?


----------



## Ringel05

RadiomanATL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Ringel, (R)1 and neotrotsky all seem to be relatively close to you.
> 
> Maybe (R)1 can show you his pwn list in real life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually those that are relatively close to me are truly relatively close.  Everyone you have listed is about three and a half to four hours from me as long as the cops don't catch me in a speed trap.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thats not too bad, considering we got a cross section from across the US here.
Click to expand...


No, it's not.  I've been to the Jersey shore before, good dumpster diving not to mention I've collected enough asphalt to repave my driveway......


----------



## RadiomanATL

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my friends from my Air Force missile maintenance tech school got sent to the North Dakota base for their permanent duty location.  I don't know if it's a coincidence that they're the only one's I've never heard from since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked with a dude who had to work in ND for a while.
> 
> He said it sucked hard ass balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> We had 3 bases to choose from.  ND, MT, and WY.
> 
> Those already suck hard ass balls altogether.  But the only one we were told we absolutely don't want is ND.
> 
> Seriously...what the BLUE HELL is in ND?
Click to expand...


Ice. And snow. And weirdos 

I would have chosen Wyoming I guess.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ringel05 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually those that are relatively close to me are truly relatively close.  Everyone you have listed is about three and a half to four hours from me as long as the cops don't catch me in a speed trap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not too bad, considering we got a cross section from across the US here.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, it's not.  I've been to the Jersey shore before, good dumpster diving not to mention I've collected enough asphalt to repave my driveway......
Click to expand...


My mother and her side of the family are all from Jersey. New Jersey Italians too.

Since most of them were "in" construction, I'm not sure I want to know any more of their business


----------



## Paulie

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I worked with a dude who had to work in ND for a while.
> 
> He said it sucked hard ass balls.
> 
> 
> 
> We had 3 bases to choose from.  ND, MT, and WY.
> 
> Those already suck hard ass balls altogether.  But the only one we were told we absolutely don't want is ND.
> 
> Seriously...what the BLUE HELL is in ND?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ice. And snow. And weirdos
> 
> I would have chosen Wyoming I guess.
Click to expand...


Yeah I chose WY too because the base is on the southern border near CO and I'm a snowboarder, but I got MT.

If I'd have gotten ND I'd have gone AWOL and released all kinds of classified documents.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We had 3 bases to choose from.  ND, MT, and WY.
> 
> Those already suck hard ass balls altogether.  But the only one we were told we absolutely don't want is ND.
> 
> Seriously...what the BLUE HELL is in ND?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ice. And snow. And weirdos
> 
> I would have chosen Wyoming I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I chose WY too because the base is on the southern border near CO and I'm a snowboarder, but I got MT.
> 
> If I'd have gotten ND I'd have gone AWOL and released all kinds of classified documents.
Click to expand...


Paulian Assange!


----------



## Paulie

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ice. And snow. And weirdos
> 
> I would have chosen Wyoming I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I chose WY too because the base is on the southern border near CO and I'm a snowboarder, but I got MT.
> 
> If I'd have gotten ND I'd have gone AWOL and released all kinds of classified documents.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Paulian Assange!
Click to expand...

Great, I just said that while my mapped location is pinpointed.

I hear a low rumbling sound up above and off in the distance....


----------



## RadiomanATL

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I chose WY too because the base is on the southern border near CO and I'm a snowboarder, but I got MT.
> 
> If I'd have gotten ND I'd have gone AWOL and released all kinds of classified documents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulian Assange!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Great, I just said that while my mapped location is pinpointed.
> 
> I hear a low rumbling sound up above and off in the distance....
Click to expand...


It's Terral's black helicopters coming to get you.

You had surprise sex with someone....or something like that.


----------



## Ringel05

RadiomanATL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thats not too bad, considering we got a cross section from across the US here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not.  I've been to the Jersey shore before, good dumpster diving not to mention I've collected enough asphalt to repave my driveway......
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My mother and her side of the family are all from Jersey. New Jersey Italians too.
> 
> Since most of them were "in" construction, I'm not sure I want to know any more of their business
Click to expand...


One morning we were having breakfast in one of the hotels on the Jersey shore and they were out of bagels.  A vacationing NY Italian family was in the restaurant at the same time we were.  If the mother had said "I can't believe they're out of bagels" in that whiny NY accent one more time I'd be doing life in a max security prison.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New York
> 
> city
> 
> 
> Put it in not sure if it is working
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps - updated
Click to expand...


Kannapolis North Carolina


----------



## Paulie

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paulian Assange!
> 
> 
> 
> Great, I just said that while my mapped location is pinpointed.
> 
> I hear a low rumbling sound up above and off in the distance....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's Terral's black helicopters coming to get you.
> 
> You had surprise sex with someone....or something like that.
Click to expand...


Yeah it's amazing how much more weird, vague sexual assault allegations pique the authorities' interest than leaked classified documents do.

I really _*FUCKED*_ myself!


----------



## RadiomanATL

bigrebnc1775 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neotrotsky said:
> 
> 
> 
> New York
> 
> city
> 
> 
> Put it in not sure if it is working
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps - updated
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Kannapolis North Carolina
Click to expand...


OK, you're in.

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## bigrebnc1775

RadiomanATL said:


> bigrebnc1775 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps - updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kannapolis North Carolina
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, you're in.
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
Click to expand...


Thanks


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ringel05 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not.  I've been to the Jersey shore before, good dumpster diving not to mention I've collected enough asphalt to repave my driveway......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother and her side of the family are all from Jersey. New Jersey Italians too.
> 
> Since most of them were "in" construction, I'm not sure I want to know any more of their business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One morning we were having breakfast in one of the hotels on the Jersey shore and they were out of bagels.  A vacationing NY Italian family was in the restaurant at the same time we were.  If the mother had said "I can't believe they're out of bagels" in that whiny NY accent one more time I'd be doing life in a max security prison.
Click to expand...


NY Italians are different than NJ Italians.

A NJ Italian would have said to the waiter "Hey, get some fooking bagels over heyah. I don't care if you gotta go to fooking Einstein Brothers, the A&P, whatevah. But get some fooking bagels, capiche?"


----------



## Paulie

Ringel05 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it's not.  I've been to the Jersey shore before, good dumpster diving not to mention I've collected enough asphalt to repave my driveway......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My mother and her side of the family are all from Jersey. New Jersey Italians too.
> 
> Since most of them were "in" construction, I'm not sure I want to know any more of their business
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One morning we were having breakfast in one of the hotels on the Jersey shore and they were out of bagels.  A vacationing NY Italian family was in the restaurant at the same time we were.  If the mother had said "I can't believe they're out of bagels" in that whiny NY accent one more time I'd be doing life in a max security prison.
Click to expand...


Yo, do we have a fuckin situation heyah???


----------



## RadiomanATL

Paulie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mother and her side of the family are all from Jersey. New Jersey Italians too.
> 
> Since most of them were "in" construction, I'm not sure I want to know any more of their business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One morning we were having breakfast in one of the hotels on the Jersey shore and they were out of bagels.  A vacationing NY Italian family was in the restaurant at the same time we were.  If the mother had said "I can't believe they're out of bagels" in that whiny NY accent one more time I'd be doing life in a max security prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo, do we have a fuckin situation heyah???
Click to expand...


Oh yeah!

That would come right before what I said a NJ Italian would say.


----------



## Ringel05

Paulie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> My mother and her side of the family are all from Jersey. New Jersey Italians too.
> 
> Since most of them were "in" construction, I'm not sure I want to know any more of their business
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One morning we were having breakfast in one of the hotels on the Jersey shore and they were out of bagels.  A vacationing NY Italian family was in the restaurant at the same time we were.  If the mother had said "I can't believe they're out of bagels" in that whiny NY accent one more time I'd be doing life in a max security prison.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo, do we have a fuckin situation heyah???
Click to expand...


My wife and I laugh about it now but at the time it was annoying as all hell.  She musta said it 10 times before her husband got her to shut up.  I know he saw the look on my face.


----------



## RadiomanATL

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## Trajan

just saw the map...colol, gonna fuel up the car, rob the 7-11 down the street and my 12 state shooting spree begins!!!!!


I need a thelma....


----------



## uscitizen

Hey! Those locations are too vague for cruise missle coords.

I put mine in anyway, bring em on.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Trajan said:


> just saw the map...colol, gonna fuel up the car, rob the 7-11 down the street and my 12 state shooting spree begins!!!!!
> 
> 
> I need a thelma....



You're on 

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## Big Black Dog

I live 150 yards from the middle of nowhere beside of a cornfield.  Where is that on the map?


----------



## RadiomanATL

uscitizen said:


> Hey! Those locations are too vague for cruise missle coords.
> 
> I put mine in anyway, bring em on.




You're on


----------



## RadiomanATL

Big Black Dog said:


> I live 150 yards from the middle of nowhere beside of a cornfield.  Where is that on the map?



Nebraska.


----------



## Trajan

RadiomanATL said:


> Trajan said:
> 
> 
> 
> just saw the map...colol, gonna fuel up the car, rob the 7-11 down the street and my 12 state shooting spree begins!!!!!
> 
> 
> I need a thelma....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're on
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
Click to expand...


helllo thelma!!!!!

you can drive, I'll shoot. we'll trade when we reload.


----------



## Jeremy

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....poor nanook of the north....I mean Jeremy...
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my friends from my Air Force missile maintenance tech school got sent to the North Dakota base for their permanent duty location.  I don't know if it's a coincidence that they're the only one's I've never heard from since
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I worked with a dude who had to work in ND for a while.
> 
> He ... hard ass balls.
Click to expand...



Of course, he'd have to be. 




RadiomanATL said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow....poor nanook of the north....I mean Jeremy...
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why nobody come visit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Cuz I don't want to lose my toes and fingers to frostbite, and I don't like getting eaten by polar bears.
Click to expand...


Screw polar bears, It's those damn Canadians you gotta look out for.

...ravenous bastardos.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my friends from my Air Force missile maintenance tech school got sent to the North Dakota base for their permanent duty location.  I don't know if it's a coincidence that they're the only one's I've never heard from since
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I worked with a dude who had to work in ND for a while.
> 
> He ... hard ass balls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, he'd have to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why nobody come visit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 'Cuz I don't want to lose my toes and fingers to frostbite, and I don't like getting eaten by polar bears.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Screw polar bears, It's those damn Canadians you gotta look out for.
> 
> ...ravenous bastardos.
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

No one from outside the US wants to be put on the map?


----------



## Jeremy

RadiomanATL said:


> No one from outside the US wants to be put on the map?



eh, I'm close enough.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one from outside the US wants to be put on the map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh, I'm close enough.
Click to expand...


You're not only outside the US, anything that far north is nearly outside of the planet.


----------



## Ringel05

RadiomanATL said:


> No one from outside the US wants to be put on the map?



Put them all here:

Latitude = 30.9776, Longitude = -49.5117
Lat    = 30 degrees,   58.7 minutes   North
Long = 49 degrees,   30.7 minutes   West


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ringel05 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one from outside the US wants to be put on the map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put them all here:
> 
> Latitude = 30.9776, Longitude = -49.5117
> Lat    = 30 degrees,   58.7 minutes   North
> Long = 49 degrees,   30.7 minutes   West
Click to expand...


Middle of the Atlantic?


----------



## Jeremy

RadiomanATL said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one from outside the US wants to be put on the map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eh, I'm close enough.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You're not only outside the US, anything that far north is nearly outside of the planet.
Click to expand...


I can see Santa from my house.


----------



## Jeremy

RadiomanATL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one from outside the US wants to be put on the map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put them all here:
> 
> Latitude = 30.9776, Longitude = -49.5117
> Lat    = 30 degrees,   58.7 minutes   North
> Long = 49 degrees,   30.7 minutes   West
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Middle of the Atlantic?
Click to expand...


I'm sure we could find a lawyer or two here somewhere.


----------



## Ringel05

RadiomanATL said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one from outside the US wants to be put on the map?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Put them all here:
> 
> Latitude = 30.9776, Longitude = -49.5117
> Lat    = 30 degrees,   58.7 minutes   North
> Long = 49 degrees,   30.7 minutes   West
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Middle of the Atlantic?
Click to expand...

Sure.  Why not?  You can always move the chess pieces around later......


----------



## RadiomanATL

Nosmo King is on!

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ringel05 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put them all here:
> 
> Latitude = 30.9776, Longitude = -49.5117
> Lat    = 30 degrees,   58.7 minutes   North
> Long = 49 degrees,   30.7 minutes   West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle of the Atlantic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  Why not?  You can always move the chess pieces around later......
Click to expand...


----------



## Jeremy

RadiomanATL said:


> Nosmo King is on!
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps



Sweet. Might as well put one right next to his for Ollie.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ringel05 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put them all here:
> 
> Latitude = 30.9776, Longitude = -49.5117
> Lat    = 30 degrees,   58.7 minutes   North
> Long = 49 degrees,   30.7 minutes   West
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Middle of the Atlantic?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sure.  Why not?  You can always move the chess pieces around later......
Click to expand...


USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King is on!
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet. Might as well put one right next to his for Ollie.
Click to expand...


Only if Ollie asks.

I think nearly everyone has mentioned at some point or another where approximately they are. However, mentioning it on one post, and creating a map letting people know are a little different. I don't want to just start putting people on the map, even if I know where they are.


----------



## Ringel05

We can just claim they went fishing with Paulie.


----------



## Nosmo King

Jeremy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King is on!
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet. Might as well put one right next to his for Ollie.
Click to expand...

Ollie lives north of me, in God's Country!


----------



## Ringel05

Nosmo King said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King is on!
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet. Might as well put one right next to his for Ollie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ollie lives north of me, in God's Country!
Click to expand...


Down south that would be pronounced Gawad's cuntree.
(And probably spelled that way also.........)


----------



## RadiomanATL

Nosmo King said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King is on!
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet. Might as well put one right next to his for Ollie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ollie lives north of me, in God's Country!
Click to expand...


I didn't know that the Gulf Coast went that far north.


----------



## Nosmo King

RadiomanATL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet. Might as well put one right next to his for Ollie.
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie lives north of me, in God's Country!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know that the Gulf Coast went that far north.
Click to expand...

My town has the nasty reputation.  Right on the river.  Mob influence from Steubenville and Youngstown.  Gangstas and good pizza.   

Ollie lives where Norman Rockwell would say 'it's too sweet here'!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Nosmo King said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ollie lives north of me, in God's Country!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that the Gulf Coast went that far north.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My town has the nasty reputation.  Right on the river.  Mob influence from Steubenville and Youngstown.  Gangstas and good pizza.
> 
> Ollie lives where Norman Rockwell would say 'it's too sweet here'!
Click to expand...


I didn't know the mob was in an out of the way place in Ohio?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Jeremy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> eh, I'm close enough.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not only outside the US, anything that far north is nearly outside of the planet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can see Santa from my house.
Click to expand...


Santa called. He said if you don't stop peeping in his windows, you're going to get bricks in your stocking.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Infidel is on.


----------



## The Infidel

"Things are gonna start happening to me now...."

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOTDn2A7hcY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Nosmo King

RadiomanATL said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know that the Gulf Coast went that far north.
> 
> 
> 
> My town has the nasty reputation.  Right on the river.  Mob influence from Steubenville and Youngstown.  Gangstas and good pizza.
> 
> Ollie lives where Norman Rockwell would say 'it's too sweet here'!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I didn't know the mob was in an out of the way place in Ohio?
Click to expand...

Are you kidding?  My area even rated a mention on _The Sopranos_!  Paulie Walnuts went to Steubenville to pay homage at Dean Martin's birthplace.  Then he drove north to Youngstown to see an old family friend.  He got busted around here on an old weapons warrant.

Ever hear of the "Youngstown Starter"?  It was designed to detonate when you turn your ignition key.


----------



## saltshaker

Hell, I'll put my entire address on here if everyone will send me a dollar once every month. If you include a self addressed stamped anvelope I'll even send you a Thank You note. You can also do a map search and use the birds eye view and see the place.


----------



## RadiomanATL

saltshaker said:


> Hell, I'll put my entire address on here if everyone will send me a dollar once every month. If you include a self addressed stamped anvelope I'll even send you a Thank You note. You can also do a map search and use the birds eye view and see the place.



I'll do it, only if you agree that the thank you notes are the ones by hallmark. 

(and cost at least $2.50 per....)


----------



## trams

I am on the map. Im finally somebody


----------



## Ringel05

trams said:


> I am on the map. Im finally somebody



Ummmmmm, if you say so.........


----------



## 007

So... is there anything to be gained by doing this? What's the point?


----------



## saltshaker

Pale Rider said:


> So... is there anything to be gained by doing this? What's the point?



Well, If you act like you have nothing to hide then people will think you have nothing to hide and and they won't go gettun all parinoid and thinkun all kinds of  conspiratorial stuff thinkun you have sumpun to hide when you really don't have nothun to hide and and havun ya investigated and and stuff like that.


----------



## Ringel05

Pale Rider said:


> So... is there anything to be gained by doing this? What's the point?



Curiosity, a simple visual, Mars is aligning with Venus while intently watching Uranus.  Pick a reason, any reason will do.


----------



## Paulie

Ringel05 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... is there anything to be gained by doing this? What's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curiosity, a simple visual, Mars is aligning with Venus while intently watching Uranus.  Pick a reason, any reason will do.
Click to expand...


I gazed at Uranus all night last night.


----------



## Ringel05

Paulie said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... is there anything to be gained by doing this? What's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curiosity, a simple visual, Mars is aligning with Venus while intently watching Uranus.  Pick a reason, any reason will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I gazed at Uranus all night last night.
Click to expand...


I can't get no, satisfaction, I can't get no, satisfaction.  Butt I try, oh I try, yes I try, oh I try, I can't get no..........


----------



## RadiomanATL

Pale Rider said:


> So... is there anything to be gained by doing this? What's the point?



When Paulie wins the lottery, he needs an approximate location to find us in order to give us our share.

You in?


----------



## Jeremy

RadiomanATL said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... is there anything to be gained by doing this? What's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Paulie wins the lottery, he needs an approximate location to find us in order to give us our share.
> 
> You in?
Click to expand...


It's good to be on top. 




When you gunna put USArmyRetired in Wasilla?


----------



## Ravi

You can put me in 33004...close enough for government work.

I notice Echo lives in an oily stadium?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... is there anything to be gained by doing this? What's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When Paulie wins the lottery, he needs an approximate location to find us in order to give us our share.
> 
> You in?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's good to be on top.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When you gunna put USArmyRetired in Wasilla?
Click to expand...


Trust me, I'm resisting the urge to put him in Wasilla, rdean in Beijing, and TM in Antarctica.


----------



## 007

Ringel05 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... is there anything to be gained by doing this? What's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curiosity, a simple visual, Mars is aligning with Venus while intently watching Uranus.  Pick a reason, any reason will do.
Click to expand...


K... whatever... just wondered, since everyone has the chance to list their location to be displayed with every one of their posts. Just seemed redundant to me that's all.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ravi said:


> You can put me in 33004...close enough for government work.
> 
> I notice Echo lives in an oily stadium?



K.

EZ wanted to be put at Peyton Manning's address. Close enough I figured.


----------



## RadiomanATL

RadiomanATL said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can put me in 33004...close enough for government work.
> 
> I notice Echo lives in an oily stadium?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.
> 
> EZ wanted to be put at Peyton Manning's address. Close enough I figured.
Click to expand...


I put you in the airport.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Pale Rider said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... is there anything to be gained by doing this? What's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curiosity, a simple visual, Mars is aligning with Venus while intently watching Uranus.  Pick a reason, any reason will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K... whatever... just wondered, since everyone has the chance to list their location to be displayed with every one of their posts. Just seemed redundant to me that's all.
Click to expand...


Most people are just smartasses in those. Plus, the visual of a map is kind of neat. You get to see in a single snapshot just how large of a geographical area we actually do cover.


----------



## Ravi

RadiomanATL said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You can put me in 33004...close enough for government work.
> 
> I notice Echo lives in an oily stadium?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K.
> 
> EZ wanted to be put at Peyton Manning's address. Close enough I figured.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I put you in the airport.
Click to expand...

Eek! You've sentenced me to terminal groupings.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ravi said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> K.
> 
> EZ wanted to be put at Peyton Manning's address. Close enough I figured.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I put you in the airport.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Eek! You've sentenced me to terminal groupings.
Click to expand...


I thought you'd enjoy the gropes and nude scans. What can I say?


----------



## random3434

Ravi said:


> I notice Echo lives in an oily stadium?





Stalker!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

I notice that nobody wants to say they live in ar.


----------



## Ringel05

Pale Rider said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> So... is there anything to be gained by doing this? What's the point?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Curiosity, a simple visual, Mars is aligning with Venus while intently watching Uranus.  Pick a reason, any reason will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> K... whatever... just wondered, since everyone has the chance to list their location to be displayed with every one of their posts. Just seemed redundant to me that's all.
Click to expand...


Like Radio said, many people like the hard visual at their fingertips as opposed to having to visualize or look up each one on a map.  It's kinda neat to be able to see everyone in a single glance, it provides a certain perspective.  Also, do you know how many people would fail a geography test?  Just of the USA.......


----------



## Samson

None of you freaks live anywhere near me.


----------



## saltshaker

RadiomanATL said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, I'll put my entire address on here if everyone will send me a dollar once every month. If you include a self addressed stamped anvelope I'll even send you a Thank You note. You can also do a map search and use the birds eye view and see the place.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do it, only if you agree that the thank you notes are the ones by hallmark.
> 
> (and cost at least $2.50 per....)
Click to expand...


That would include a handleing and prossesing fee of $5.oo.

The THANK YOU note is mass prossesed but it is personally signed my yours truly.


----------



## saltshaker

I live in Oxford, Ohio USA adjacent to the swimming pool and skate board place.

OOPS! to much info.


----------



## RadiomanATL

saltshaker said:


> I live in Oxford, Ohio USA adjacent to the swimming pool and skate board place.
> 
> OOPS! to much info.



OK, I took that as an invitation to put you on.

If you want off, let me know. I put you in the middle of the Conrad Formal Gardens.


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> None of you freaks live anywhere near me.



My youngest brother used to when he was a Co state cop.


----------



## Samson

How did everyone else get in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean?

Was there a USMB cruise we weren't invited to take?


----------



## Samson

Ringel05 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None of you freaks live anywhere near me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My youngest brother used to when he was a Co state cop.
Click to expand...




Yeah, that's actually closer to you than I wanna know about.


----------



## Ringel05

Samson said:


> How did everyone else get in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean?
> 
> Was there a USMB cruise we weren't invited to take?



Nah, it's our dumping ground.  Stop by anytime so I can make concrete shoe imprints for ya.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Samson said:


> How did everyone else get in the middle of the Atlantic Ocean?
> 
> Was there a USMB cruise we weren't invited to take?



All the hot air they generate are actually the source of our hurricanes.


----------



## 007

Ringel05 said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Curiosity, a simple visual, Mars is aligning with Venus while intently watching Uranus.  Pick a reason, any reason will do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> K... whatever... just wondered, since everyone has the chance to list their location to be displayed with every one of their posts. Just seemed redundant to me that's all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like Radio said, many people like the hard visual at their fingertips as opposed to having to visualize or look up each one on a map.  It's kinda neat to be able to see everyone in a single glance, it provides a certain perspective. * Also, do you know how many people would fail a geography test?  Just of the USA.*......
Click to expand...


You've certainly got a point there.

In a case like mine though, I live in such a small town, and I mean small, that if I gave out the zip code, all it would take is for anyone to come here and ask just about anyone where I lived and there you'd have it. I can't hide like someone in a big city can, so as neat as this may be, I'm going to have to decline.


----------



## Samson

I went through my Friends List and suggested that they get on the map.

Its a good thing I'm not entering anyone onto the map....I'd put Truthmatters in Siberia.


----------



## Samson

Pale Rider said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> K... whatever... just wondered, since everyone has the chance to list their location to be displayed with every one of their posts. Just seemed redundant to me that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Radio said, many people like the hard visual at their fingertips as opposed to having to visualize or look up each one on a map.  It's kinda neat to be able to see everyone in a single glance, it provides a certain perspective. * Also, do you know how many people would fail a geography test?  Just of the USA.*......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've certainly got a point there.
> 
> In a case like mine though, I live in such a small town, and I mean small, that if I gave out the zip code, all it would take is for anyone to come here and ask just about anyone where I lived and there you'd have it. I can't hide like someone in a big city can, so as neat as this may be, I'm going to have to decline.
Click to expand...




> About Pale Rider
> Location
> ... is irrelevant.



You could simply pick the nearest city...jeeze


----------



## RadiomanATL

Pale Rider said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> K... whatever... just wondered, since everyone has the chance to list their location to be displayed with every one of their posts. Just seemed redundant to me that's all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like Radio said, many people like the hard visual at their fingertips as opposed to having to visualize or look up each one on a map.  It's kinda neat to be able to see everyone in a single glance, it provides a certain perspective. * Also, do you know how many people would fail a geography test?  Just of the USA.*......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You've certainly got a point there.
> 
> In a case like mine though, I live in such a small town, and I mean small, that if I gave out the zip code, all it would take is for anyone to come here and ask just about anyone where I lived and there you'd have it. I can't hide like someone in a big city can, so as neat as this may be, I'm going to have to decline.
Click to expand...


No problem.

But just an FYI, you can say NW Minnesota or something. I am trying to pick state parks or public lands in that case, to lessen the chances even more of even accidentally picking the right town.


----------



## Samson

RadiomanATL said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Radio said, many people like the hard visual at their fingertips as opposed to having to visualize or look up each one on a map.  It's kinda neat to be able to see everyone in a single glance, it provides a certain perspective. * Also, do you know how many people would fail a geography test?  Just of the USA.*......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've certainly got a point there.
> 
> In a case like mine though, I live in such a small town, and I mean small, that if I gave out the zip code, all it would take is for anyone to come here and ask just about anyone where I lived and there you'd have it. I can't hide like someone in a big city can, so as neat as this may be, I'm going to have to decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem.
> 
> But just an FYI, you can say NW Minnesota or something. I am trying to pick state parks or public lands in that case, to lessen the chances even more of even accidentally picking the right town.
Click to expand...



Nah, Pale Rider is In the US Federal Witness Protection Program


----------



## RadiomanATL

Toro now lives on a municipal golf course.


----------



## 007

Samson said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've certainly got a point there.
> 
> In a case like mine though, I live in such a small town, and I mean small, that if I gave out the zip code, all it would take is for anyone to come here and ask just about anyone where I lived and there you'd have it. I can't hide like someone in a big city can, so as neat as this may be, I'm going to have to decline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.
> 
> But just an FYI, you can say NW Minnesota or something. I am trying to pick state parks or public lands in that case, to lessen the chances even more of even accidentally picking the right town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, Pale Rider is In the US Federal Witness Protection Program
Click to expand...


Right, and my real name is "Pale Rider."


----------



## 007

RadiomanATL said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like Radio said, many people like the hard visual at their fingertips as opposed to having to visualize or look up each one on a map.  It's kinda neat to be able to see everyone in a single glance, it provides a certain perspective. * Also, do you know how many people would fail a geography test?  Just of the USA.*......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've certainly got a point there.
> 
> In a case like mine though, I live in such a small town, and I mean small, that if I gave out the zip code, all it would take is for anyone to come here and ask just about anyone where I lived and there you'd have it. I can't hide like someone in a big city can, so as neat as this may be, I'm going to have to decline.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No problem.
> 
> But just an FYI, you can say NW Minnesota or something. I am trying to pick state parks or public lands in that case, to lessen the chances even more of even accidentally picking the right town.
Click to expand...


Nearest "city" to me is Madison, Wisconsin... if you want to put me there.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Pale Rider said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> You've certainly got a point there.
> 
> In a case like mine though, I live in such a small town, and I mean small, that if I gave out the zip code, all it would take is for anyone to come here and ask just about anyone where I lived and there you'd have it. I can't hide like someone in a big city can, so as neat as this may be, I'm going to have to decline.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem.
> 
> But just an FYI, you can say NW Minnesota or something. I am trying to pick state parks or public lands in that case, to lessen the chances even more of even accidentally picking the right town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nearest "city" to me is Madison, Wisconsin... if you want to put me there.
Click to expand...


OK, fair enough.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Now with Pale Rider:

USMB Members - Google Maps

Hope you enjoy fishing....


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy is no longer king of the North!


----------



## R.C. Christian

Rat in the Hat said:


> I notice that nobody wants to say they live in ar.



I live in Arkansas. Got a problem with it? Here are my coordinates. Make sure to beam down yeoman Chapel captain Kirk, I could use an easy score. 

36.424917,-93.985736


----------



## 007

RadiomanATL said:


> Now with Pale Rider:
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> Hope you enjoy fishing....



Alrighty then... I'm out in my ice fishing shanty in the middle of Lake Mendota... 

Cool, I'm on the map.

Dis is north east of me somewhere up there above Milwaukee.


----------



## Samson

Pale ride gets to be in the middle of a Lake, then I wanna be in the middle of the Boulder Reservoir


----------



## 007

Samson said:


> Pale ride gets to be in the middle of a Lake, then I wanna be in the middle of the Boulder Reservoir



And I've got heat, TV and a cooler full of beer in my shanty. Just waiting for the dancing girls to show up...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

R.C. Christian said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I notice that nobody wants to say they live in ar.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Arkansas. Got a problem with it? Here are my coordinates. Make sure to beam down yeoman Chapel captain Kirk, I could use an easy score.
> 
> 36.424917,-93.985736
Click to expand...




> I live in Arkansas.



I pary for your lots.



> Make sure to beam down yeoman Chapel



Lt. Saavik was hotter.


----------



## Ravi

RadiomanATL said:


> Now with Pale Rider:
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> Hope you enjoy fishing....


I can't help but notice that you didn't even put me in a terminal but out by the side of the road leading into terminal one...


----------



## RadiomanATL

at work...everyone who pm'ed me I will add you this evening. can't do this stuff from my very non-smart phone.


----------



## Sarah G

RadiomanATL said:


> at work...everyone who pm'ed me I will add you this evening. can't do this stuff from my very non-smart phone.



Thanks Radioman.


----------



## Jeremy

RadiomanATL said:


> Jeremy is no longer king of the North!



Son of a bitch.


----------



## Kat

woohoo, I am on, thanks!


----------



## Sarah G

Yaaay, I'm on the roller coaster at Cedar Point.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Wow, someone has been busy in PM's...my inbox exploded overnight.

Everyone that PM'ed me should be on. If I missed anyone, hit me up again.

For anyone who hasn't PM'ed me yet, or is wondering WTF this is about, we're making a map of USMB members. We're only using very approximate locations. Zip codes, area codes...hell, some are saying "put me over the 'o' in my state". I'm also trying to pick public lands, parks, or other very non-residential type of places near where the zip code lands. For example, Pale Rider is in the middle of a lake. 

Here's the link to the current map:

USMB Members - Google Maps

If you want on it, hit me up.


----------



## Jeremy

I live on the roof top of a bank in downtown.


----------



## Jeremy

Damn. I should have had you put me at the Northern Gentelman's Club at the corner of 10th st N and 4the Ave N. 

Can't believe Google actually named that place on the map. Totaly awesome!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Pale Rider said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now with Pale Rider:
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> Hope you enjoy fishing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alrighty then... I'm out in my ice fishing shanty in the middle of Lake Mendota...
> 
> Cool, I'm on the map.
> 
> Dis is north east of me somewhere up there above Milwaukee.
Click to expand...


Even if I know where people live, I'm not going to put them on the map unless they explicitly ask to be.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Samson said:


> Pale ride gets to be in the middle of a Lake, then I wanna be in the middle of the Boulder Reservoir



OK, you're moved.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ravi said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now with Pale Rider:
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> Hope you enjoy fishing....
> 
> 
> 
> I can't help but notice that you didn't even put me in a terminal but out by the side of the road leading into terminal one...
Click to expand...


I thought you'd fit it well with the Hare Krishna's.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> Damn. I should have had you put me at the Northern Gentelman's Club at the corner of 10th st N and 4the Ave N.
> 
> Can't believe Google actually named that place on the map. Totaly awesome!



OK, you're moved too.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy is no longer king of the North!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son of a bitch.
Click to expand...


Toro is the king of the popsicles!

All hail the king!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Kat said:


> woohoo, I am on, thanks!



Np


----------



## RadiomanATL

Sarah G said:


> Yaaay, I'm on the roller coaster at Cedar Point.



No puking.

I just map, I don't clean chunks.


----------



## SFC Ollie

Probably stick me under a bridge......


----------



## RadiomanATL

SFC Ollie said:


> Probably stick me under a bridge......



Check your PM box, if you want me to move you, I will.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Wow, Ringel and Si Modo are practically neighbors.


----------



## Ravi

RadiomanATL said:


> Wow, someone has been busy in PM's...my inbox exploded overnight.
> 
> Everyone that PM'ed me should be on. If I missed anyone, hit me up again.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't PM'ed me yet, or is wondering WTF this is about, we're making a map of USMB members. We're only using very approximate locations. Zip codes, area codes...hell, some are saying "put me over the 'o' in my state". I'm also trying to pick public lands, parks, or other very non-residential type of places near where the zip code lands. For example, Pale Rider is in the middle of a lake.
> 
> Here's the link to the current map:
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> If you want on it, hit me up.


If you can change my location, please put me here:

*John U*. *Lloyd Beach State Park*
6503 N Ocean Dr
Dania Beach, Florida 33004



If I'm going to be pinned to a google map I'd rather be at the beach than outside an airline terminal...plus, who knows? Pubic may be lurking. 

I will rep you, pos or neg, your choice, for the change.


----------



## Jeremy

RadiomanATL said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy is no longer king of the North!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Son of a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Toro is the king of the popsicles!
> 
> All hail the king!
Click to expand...


He's Canadian. Those people don't count.

Thanks for the move.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ravi said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, someone has been busy in PM's...my inbox exploded overnight.
> 
> Everyone that PM'ed me should be on. If I missed anyone, hit me up again.
> 
> For anyone who hasn't PM'ed me yet, or is wondering WTF this is about, we're making a map of USMB members. We're only using very approximate locations. Zip codes, area codes...hell, some are saying "put me over the 'o' in my state". I'm also trying to pick public lands, parks, or other very non-residential type of places near where the zip code lands. For example, Pale Rider is in the middle of a lake.
> 
> Here's the link to the current map:
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> If you want on it, hit me up.
> 
> 
> 
> If you can change my location, please put me here:
> 
> *John U*. *Lloyd Beach State Park*
> 6503 N Ocean Dr
> Dania Beach, Florida 33004
> 
> 
> 
> If I'm going to be pinned to a google map I'd rather be at the beach than outside an airline terminal...plus, who knows? Pubic may be lurking.
> 
> I will rep you, pos or neg, your choice, for the change.
Click to expand...


OK, you're moved.

Gimme a neg, toots


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Son of a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro is the king of the popsicles!
> 
> All hail the king!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's Canadian. Those people don't count.
> 
> Thanks for the move.
Click to expand...


No prob


----------



## RadiomanATL

Everyone else is visiting Timbuktu today.

http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?hl=en&ie=UTF8&msa=0&msid=216719190031218721075.000498d52650b725a99fb&ll=39.639538,-84.726562&spn=123.137166,316.054688&z=2


----------



## Toro

Jeremy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Son of a bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro is the king of the popsicles!
> 
> All hail the king!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He's Canadian. Those people don't count.
> 
> Thanks for the move.
Click to expand...


FFS, those candy-assed North Dakotans live in Hawaii compared to where I'm from!


----------



## Rat in the Hat

RadiomanATL said:


> Everyone else is visiting Timbuktu today.
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps



I'll bet if you put Everyone Else in Wasilla, they would give you their real locations.


----------



## Jeremy

Toro said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toro is the king of the popsicles!
> 
> All hail the king!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's Canadian. Those people don't count.
> 
> Thanks for the move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FFS, those candy-assed North Dakotans live in Hawaii compared to where I'm from!
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Toro said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Toro is the king of the popsicles!
> 
> All hail the king!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's Canadian. Those people don't count.
> 
> Thanks for the move.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> FFS, those candy-assed North Dakotans live in Hawaii compared to where I'm from!
Click to expand...



From what I can on the map, you literally are at THE end of the line.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Rat in the Hat said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone else is visiting Timbuktu today.
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll bet if you put Everyone Else in Wasilla, they would give you their real locations.
Click to expand...


We'll see where they visit tomorrow.


----------



## Paulie

I put myself way too close to where I actually live.

But that's ok because I got gunz n shit


----------



## RadiomanATL

Paulie said:


> I put myself way too close to where I actually live.
> 
> But that's ok because I got gunz n shit



You're the one person who mapped themselves. You can move it and shit, yo.


----------



## Jeremy

Paulie said:


> I put myself way too close to where I actually live.
> 
> But that's ok because I got gunz n shit


----------



## Paulie

RadiomanATL said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put myself way too close to where I actually live.
> 
> But that's ok because I got gunz n shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one person who mapped themselves. You can move it and shit, yo.
Click to expand...


It took me forever to figure out how to do it too.  I'm good though.  I got swordz and shit too.  Plus I'm right next to the beach, and we got sharkz and shit.


----------



## Jeremy

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put myself way too close to where I actually live.
> 
> But that's ok because I got gunz n shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one person who mapped themselves. You can move it and shit, yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took me forever to figure out how to do it too.  I'm good though.  I got swordz and shit too.  Plus I'm right next to the beach, and we got sharkz and shit.
Click to expand...


no shit?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Jeremy said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put myself way too close to where I actually live.
> 
> But that's ok because I got gunz n shit
Click to expand...


Your village cop would like that chat log back.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Paulie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put myself way too close to where I actually live.
> 
> But that's ok because I got gunz n shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one person who mapped themselves. You can move it and shit, yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It took me forever to figure out how to do it too.  I'm good though.  I got swordz and shit too.  Plus I'm right next to the beach, and we got sharkz and shit.
Click to expand...


Do they have frickin' laser beams and shit, yo?


----------



## Paulie

Jeremy said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one person who mapped themselves. You can move it and shit, yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me forever to figure out how to do it too.  I'm good though.  I got swordz and shit too.  Plus I'm right next to the beach, and we got sharkz and shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> no shit?
Click to expand...


We got shit too.  We'll throw it at you and shit.


----------



## Jeremy

Paulie said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It took me forever to figure out how to do it too.  I'm good though.  I got swordz and shit too.  Plus I'm right next to the beach, and we got sharkz and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no shit?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We got shit too.  We'll throw it at you and shit.
Click to expand...


shit.


----------



## Paulie

Jeremy said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> no shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got shit too.  We'll throw it at you and shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shit.
Click to expand...


I know.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> no shit?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got shit too.  We'll throw it at you and shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> shit.
Click to expand...


yo.


----------



## Jeremy

Rat in the Hat said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put myself way too close to where I actually live.
> 
> But that's ok because I got gunz n shit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your village cop would like that chat log back.
Click to expand...


I done killed her and shit.


----------



## Jeremy

RadiomanATL said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> We got shit too.  We'll throw it at you and shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yo.
Click to expand...


pants.


----------



## Paulie

Jeremy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> pants.
Click to expand...


On the ground!


----------



## Jeremy

Paulie said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> yo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pants.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> On the ground!
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> pants.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On the ground!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


That dude is still, like a hero and shit here....yo.


----------



## Jeremy

RadiomanATL said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> 
> On the ground!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That dude is still, like a hero and shit here....yo.
Click to expand...


word


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Jeremy said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your village cop would like that chat log back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I done killed her and shit.
Click to expand...


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mf_yF90JSgY&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## JW Frogen

Just look for the easy women in tank tops and beer bottles on the verge and then keep a knocken.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JW Frogen said:


> Just look for the easy women in tank tops and beer bottles on the verge and then keep a knocken.



What do beer bottles on the verge look like?


----------



## JW Frogen

I can't tell you, I just throw them out there, I don't go pick them up.


----------



## Jeremy

RadiomanATL said:


> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look for the easy women in tank tops and beer bottles on the verge and then keep a knocken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do beer bottles on the verge look like?
Click to expand...


I think he ment .."beer bottles on her vag"


----------



## RadiomanATL

JW Frogen said:


> I can't tell you, I just throw them out there, I don't go pick them up.



OK.

Well, right now that's in Timbuktu


----------



## JW Frogen

Jeremy said:


> I think he ment .."beer bottles on her vag"





Now, I can tell you what that looks like.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JW Frogen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just look for the easy women in tank tops and beer bottles on the verge and then keep a knocken.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do beer bottles on the verge look like?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think he ment .."beer bottles on her vag"
Click to expand...


I've seen that, but google doesn't recognize it for some reason...


----------



## Big Black Dog

Seems like my whole life has been mapped out for me...


----------



## Jeremy

Big Black Dog said:


> Seems like my whole life has been mapped out for me...



You're a big black dog. What more is there than eat, shit, sleep, eat, shit, sleep, repeat?

I think I'm missing something...


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Jeremy said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like my whole life has been mapped out for me...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're a big black dog. What more is there than eat, shit, sleep, eat, shit, sleep, repeat?
> 
> I think I'm missing something...
Click to expand...


You missed 2 important things.

Sniff other dogs butts.
Fart, and blame the cat.

Just sayin'


----------



## 007

RadiomanATL said:


> I'm also trying to pick public lands, parks, or other very non-residential type of places near where the zip code lands. *For example, Pale Rider is in the middle of a lake.*



Not any more... the edit function is pretty simple.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Pale Rider said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also trying to pick public lands, parks, or other very non-residential type of places near where the zip code lands. *For example, Pale Rider is in the middle of a lake.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not any more... the edit function is pretty simple.
Click to expand...


Yeah, it is. 

Why the railroad tracks?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Vel6377 is on


----------



## RadiomanATL

"Everyone Else" has moved again....


To one of the strangest places on earth.


----------



## 007

RadiomanATL said:


> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also trying to pick public lands, parks, or other very non-residential type of places near where the zip code lands. *For example, Pale Rider is in the middle of a lake.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not any more... the edit function is pretty simple.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> Why the railroad tracks?
Click to expand...


I used to work on the rail road, for the Wisconsin River Rail Transit Commission.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Pale Rider said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pale Rider said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not any more... the edit function is pretty simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is.
> 
> Why the railroad tracks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I used to work on the rail road, for the Wisconsin River Rail Transit Commission.
Click to expand...


Ahhhh. OK. Makes sense.


----------



## saltshaker

RadiomanATL said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Oxford, Ohio USA adjacent to the swimming pool and skate board place.
> 
> OOPS! to much info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I took that as an invitation to put you on.
> 
> If you want off, let me know. I put you in the middle of the Conrad Formal Gardens.
Click to expand...


  I'm somebody now.


----------



## SFC Ollie

saltshaker said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in Oxford, Ohio USA adjacent to the swimming pool and skate board place.
> 
> OOPS! to much info.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I took that as an invitation to put you on.
> 
> If you want off, let me know. I put you in the middle of the Conrad Formal Gardens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm somebody now.
Click to expand...


Not all that far from my Daughters place.......


----------



## saltshaker

SFC Ollie said:


> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I took that as an invitation to put you on.
> 
> If you want off, let me know. I put you in the middle of the Conrad Formal Gardens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm somebody now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not all that far from my Daughters place.......
Click to expand...


I live closer to the Senior Citizens Center then the Gardens.


----------



## SFC Ollie

saltshaker said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> saltshaker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm somebody now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not all that far from my Daughters place.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live closer to the Senior Citizens Center then the Gardens.
Click to expand...


Well she's down the road a few miles in West Chester......


----------



## zzzz

My approximate location:
Yountsville Indiana, on the banks of Sugar Creek. Former site of the Yountsville covered bridge and a series of river mills. Beautiful country. Plenty of wildlife; Deer, coyotes, foxes, various fish, no bears or cougars (Ahmmm , the animal kind guys!) yet though.


----------



## RadiomanATL

zzzz said:


> My approximate location:
> Yountsville Indiana, on the banks of Sugar Creek. Former site of the Yountsville covered bridge and a series of river mills. Beautiful country. Plenty of wildlife; Deer, coyotes, foxes, various fish, no bears or cougars (Ahmmm , the animal kind guys!) yet though.



Awesome.

Ok, you're on the map


----------



## Samson

I want my money back.

I spent all day wandering around hoping to be stalked, and NOTHING!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Samson said:


> I want my money back.
> 
> I spent all day wandering around hoping to be stalked, and NOTHING!



How much did you pay?


----------



## RadiomanATL

OK, AVG-JOE is on.


Where should "Everyone else" visit today?


----------



## Samson

RadiomanATL said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want my money back.
> 
> I spent all day wandering around hoping to be stalked, and NOTHING!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How much did you pay?
Click to expand...


Here's my receipt:


----------



## RadiomanATL

"Everyone Else" got moved to Siberia.

Screw y'all. It's fucking freezing here.


----------



## RadiomanATL

OK, Pixie is on.


And holy shit! Luissa and Meister essentially live in the same town


----------



## RadiomanATL

Everyone else is now enjoying KungPow chicken.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

Pixie and Madeline both live in Cleveland?

I guess I have to stop calling Cleveland the "Mistake on the Lake".


----------



## RadiomanATL

Rat in the Hat said:


> Pixie and Madeline both live in Cleveland?
> 
> I guess I have to stop calling Cleveland the "Mistake on the Lake".



They could have lunch together.


----------



## SFC Ollie

RadiomanATL said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie and Madeline both live in Cleveland?
> 
> I guess I have to stop calling Cleveland the "Mistake on the Lake".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could have lunch together.
Click to expand...


Hell they could have lunch with Nosmo and i....


----------



## RadiomanATL

SFC Ollie said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie and Madeline both live in Cleveland?
> 
> I guess I have to stop calling Cleveland the "Mistake on the Lake".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They could have lunch together.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hell they could have lunch with Nosmo and i....
Click to expand...


And Sarah G.


Who knew we had such a large contingent of Ohio members?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

And here's poor old me, stuck in southern Illinois all by myself unless I want to risk going into the Hooter's in Springfield, and getting flayed alive when my much better half finds out.


----------



## PixieStix

Rat in the Hat said:


> Pixie and Madeline both live in Cleveland?
> 
> I guess I have to stop calling Cleveland the "Mistake on the Lake".



Cleveland IS a mistake...I on the other hand am not mistaken


----------



## random3434

RadiomanATL said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> They could have lunch together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell they could have lunch with Nosmo and i....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And Sarah G.
> 
> 
> Who knew we had such a large contingent of Ohio members?
Click to expand...


American Horse, IamwhatIseem, the new kid from IU, some other dude and me all live in Indiana.


----------



## Rat in the Hat

PixieStix said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pixie and Madeline both live in Cleveland?
> 
> I guess I have to stop calling Cleveland the "Mistake on the Lake".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cleveland IS a mistake...I on the other hand am not mistaken
Click to expand...


How can it be a mistake, if it accepts fine young ladies such as yourself and Madeline?

And by the way, Indy does not made mistakes, either.


----------



## RadiomanATL

OK, Mad Scientist is on.

I think we should rename the board Pennsylvania Message Board.


----------



## SFC Ollie

So I'm looking at my house and I realize that the car in the driveway was sold 6 years ago.....


----------



## RadiomanATL

SFC Ollie said:


> So I'm looking at my house and I realize that the car in the driveway was sold 6 years ago.....



Tell the person you sold it to to come and get it already!


----------



## Samson

Why hasn't this thread been made a sticky yet?

Is anyone running this circus?


----------



## RadiomanATL

we figure with you in it, we're sticky enough.


----------



## RadiomanATL

OK, mal's on board. He's at hiccups.

Everyone Else is hanging out with Somali pirates.

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## Jeremy

RadiomanATL said:


> OK, mal's on board. He's at hiccups.
> 
> Everyone Else is hanging out with Somali pirates.
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps



Are they yelling "Ar!" ?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Jeremy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, mal's on board. He's at hiccups.
> 
> Everyone Else is hanging out with Somali pirates.
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are they yelling "Ar!" ?
Click to expand...


Aye!


----------



## Tom Clancy

Cary, North Carolina.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Tom Clancy said:


> Cary, North Carolina.



OK, you're on. At the Hiberian.


----------



## Tom Clancy

RadiomanATL said:


> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cary, North Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, you're on. At the Hiberian.
Click to expand...


Hibernian pub eh?

One of my favorite places to go, especially with friends and family. Food's great.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Tom Clancy said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom Clancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cary, North Carolina.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, you're on. At the Hiberian.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hibernian pub eh?
> 
> One of my favorite places to go, especially with friends and family. Food's great.
Click to expand...


Yeah, I'm trying to pick public places that kinda match the person, as far as I can tell from my perspective.


----------



## RadiomanATL

I put the Emma Trolls on.


----------



## RadiomanATL

OK, xsited1 is on.

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## RadiomanATL

theDoctorisIn, is in.

Don't jump!

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## Two Thumbs

I'm at zip 18018


----------



## JBeukema

-6.01931, -91.5903


----------



## RadiomanATL

OK, you're both in.

Although why do you want to be in the ocean JB?


----------



## JBeukema

Those weren't Earthen coordinates


----------



## RadiomanATL

JBeukema said:


> Those weren't Earthen coordinates



Teh googles maps aren't done yet with Alpha Centauri. So it may be a while before we have a USMB Maps for that one.


----------



## JBeukema

Google Sky


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> Google Sky



Kewl!

So which satellite is it that you use to, ummmm ... watch over the female USMB members?


----------



## RadiomanATL

JBeukema said:


> Google Sky



I know. I checked it out as soon as you said they weren't earth coordinates. 

Hanging out on the Tycho Monolith?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google Sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kewl!
> 
> So which satellite is it that you use to, ummmm ... watch over the female USMB members?
Click to expand...


Why would he need a satellite?

He's right outside your window.


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> Why would he need a satellite?
> 
> He's right outside your window.



Sucks to be him. I'm not at home.


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google Sky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kewl!
> 
> So which satellite is it that you use to, ummmm ... watch over the female USMB members?
Click to expand...

I just put a camera in your showerhead. Much cheaper.


----------



## JBeukema

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he need a satellite?
> 
> He's right outside your window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks to be him. I'm not at home.
Click to expand...

I know where you are


----------



## RadiomanATL

Phoenix said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would he need a satellite?
> 
> He's right outside your window.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sucks to be him. I'm not at home.
Click to expand...


Who said house window?


----------



## JBeukema

Outside her Overton Window?


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> I just put a camera in your showerhead. Much cheaper.



Is that why the water pressure went down and it seems that there is less hot water recently?


----------



## RadiomanATL

JBeukema said:


> Outside her Overton Window?



I was thinking car.

Kinda hard to look at her through the Overton Window.


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> I know where you are



Yes, but you're a gentleman ... right? You're not going to sell my whereabouts to the highest bidder? Or best offer?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Phoenix said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know where you are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but you're a gentleman ... right? You're not going to sell my whereabouts to the highest bidder? Or best offer?
Click to expand...


I got a ten spot.


----------



## JBeukema

RadiomanATL said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside her Overton Window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking car.
> 
> Kinda hard to look at her through the Overton Window.
Click to expand...

So she's outside the Overton Window? On which side? 


Phoe, I had no idea you were such an extremist...


----------



## RadiomanATL

JBeukema said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Outside her Overton Window?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking car.
> 
> Kinda hard to look at her through the Overton Window.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So she's outside the Overton Window? On which side?
> 
> 
> Phoe, I had no idea you were such an extremist...
Click to expand...



She like to be on the top side.

Oh, and I'm inside the window....she's not


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> I got a ten spot.



  You're willing to spend THAT much?!?

Excellent. 



K. Now Phoenix has been up for almost 24 hours straight. Need sleep if I am to wrangle D a r t h Zaneious and the minions.

'Night fellas. You were great last night.


----------



## RadiomanATL

See ya.


I'm about done with production myself. Almost time to head home.


----------



## Phoenix

JBeukema said:


> So she's outside the Overton Window? On which side?
> 
> 
> Phoe, I had no idea you were such an extremist...



Ummm ... yeah. You know it.


----------



## JBeukema

Now, Radio, she hardly seems like an authoritarian to me. Sure, she's closer to the center of the political compass than you imply. Or are you placing the window way at the bottom?


----------



## RadiomanATL

JBeukema said:


> Now, Radio, she hardly seems like an authoritarian to me. Sure, she's closer to the center of the political compass than you imply. Or are you placing the window way at the bottom?



I'm not saying she's an authoritarian.

I'm just saying she enjoys it on top.


----------



## JBeukema

Surely you're not trying to steer the conversation anyplace inappropriate, Radio

I already had to take lumpy out with a letter opener this morning


----------



## RadiomanATL

Plus I thought the Overton Window was more of a left/right (mathematical) range (from one end of possible actions to the other) rather than a XY graphical representation.


----------



## RadiomanATL

JBeukema said:


> Surely you're not trying to steer the conversation anyplace inappropriate, Radio
> 
> I already had to take lumpy out with a letter opener this morning



I'm impervious.

I drink Tigers blood.


----------



## JBeukema

RadiomanATL said:


> Plus I thought the Overton Window was more of a left/right (mathematical) range (from one end of possible actions to the other) rather than a XY graphical representation.


I don't see any reason it couldn't be applied to a two-dimensional graph such as used in the Political Compass tests


----------



## RadiomanATL

JBeukema said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Plus I thought the Overton Window was more of a left/right (mathematical) range (from one end of possible actions to the other) rather than a XY graphical representation.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see any reason it couldn't be applied to a two-dimensional graph such as used in the Political Compass tests
Click to expand...


True.



OK. Gotta go.


----------



## JBeukema

RadiomanATL said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you're not trying to steer the conversation anyplace inappropriate, Radio
> 
> I already had to take lumpy out with a letter opener this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm impervious.
> 
> I drink Tigers blood.
Click to expand...

winning

that's the new meme now, right? I've never been hip to you kids and rock and roll and parachute pants and beepers


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> I'm not saying she's an authoritarian.
> 
> I'm just saying she enjoys it on top.



Well, who doesn't occasionally?


----------



## Phoenix

RadiomanATL said:


> I'm impervious.
> 
> I drink Tigers blood.



I found your pic ...


----------



## Lumpy 1

JBeukema said:


> Surely you're not trying to steer the conversation anyplace inappropriate, Radio
> 
> I already had to take lumpy out with a letter opener this morning



It tickled...

I'm a 95426 zip code...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Lumpy 1 said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you're not trying to steer the conversation anyplace inappropriate, Radio
> 
> I already had to take lumpy out with a letter opener this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It tickled...
> 
> I'm a 95426 zip code...
Click to expand...


OK, you're on Lumpy

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## Lumpy 1

RadiomanATL said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> Surely you're not trying to steer the conversation anyplace inappropriate, Radio
> 
> I already had to take lumpy out with a letter opener this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It tickled...
> 
> I'm a 95426 zip code...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> OK, you're on Lumpy
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
Click to expand...


Thanks Radioman...


----------



## RadiomanATL

OK, Ernie S. is on.

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## RadiomanATL

JackDan is on.


Also, ah....added ....some posters that have recently moved.

check it out.

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## random3434

RadiomanATL said:


> JackDan is on.
> 
> 
> Also, ah....added ....some posters that have recently moved.
> 
> check it out.
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps



Stalker!


----------



## RadiomanATL

Echo Zulu said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> JackDan is on.
> 
> 
> Also, ah....added ....some posters that have recently moved.
> 
> check it out.
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalker!
Click to expand...


lol.


You likey the new locations?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

RadiomanATL said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> JackDan is on.
> 
> 
> Also, ah....added ....some posters that have recently moved.
> 
> check it out.
> 
> USMB Members - Google Maps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stalker!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> 
> *You likey the new locations?*
Click to expand...


----------



## RadiomanATL

Rat in the Hat said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stalker!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> 
> *You likey the new locations?*
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I'm thinking of adding the other unmentionables there.

Any suggestions as to who I need to add?


----------



## Rat in the Hat

RadiomanATL said:


> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol.
> 
> 
> *You likey the new locations?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of adding the other unmentionables there.
> 
> Any suggestions as to who I need to add?
Click to expand...


Emma, Hillbilly Girl, and CRStar come to mind.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Rat in the Hat said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rat in the Hat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of adding the other unmentionables there.
> 
> Any suggestions as to who I need to add?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Emma, Hillbilly Girl, and CRStar come to mind.
Click to expand...


Weren't they all the same?

I put Emma on.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Either way, I need some really memorable ones top put on, those three were more like barely noticable flashes in the pan.

I know, I'll put Pubes on....


----------



## Rat in the Hat

How about putting Yukon IN the Yukon?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Rat in the Hat said:


> How about putting Yukon IN the Yukon?



Oooh. Good call.


----------



## RadiomanATL

OK, Yukon is on.


----------



## RadiomanATL

TonyStewart1 is on.

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## RadiomanATL

Mr. Nick is on.

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dot Com is on

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## Missourian

*

+37° 36' 6.29", -93° 44' 58.76"*


Or 37.60 N 93.75 W


Not my address,  but my favorite fishing hole.


----------



## nitroz

Topaz Drive, 32953, Merritt Island, Florida


----------



## ProClerk

Well exactly not a bad idea, I totally agree with your sayings!


----------



## RadiomanATL

OK, Grampa is on. As well as Missourian and nitroz.


----------



## RadiomanATL

LoneLaugher is on

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## RadiomanATL

EriktheRed is on.


----------



## Swagger

Flippancy notwithstanding, could someone explain to me why I'm listed as living in the Yukon Territory? I don't, by the way.


----------



## Dot Com

Swagger said:


> Flippancy notwithstanding, could someone explain to me why I'm listed as living in the Yukon Territory? I don't, by the way.



The Yukon is quite nice. How long you been there?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Swagger said:


> Flippancy notwithstanding, could someone explain to me why I'm listed as living in the Yukon Territory? I don't, by the way.



Maps don't lie


----------



## RadiomanATL

And ConHog really lives in Antarctica.


----------



## Lumpy 1

I think I might move up to Oregon... California ain't the place you want to be..right now..


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

I'm in Rock Hill, South Carolina


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> I'm in Rock Hill, South Carolina



OK, you're on.

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## Swagger

RadiomanATL said:


> Swagger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Flippancy notwithstanding, could someone explain to me why I'm listed as living in the Yukon Territory? I don't, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maps don't lie
Click to expand...


It's not the map I'm suspicious of. It's the cartographer.


----------



## Mr.Nick

Missourian said:


> *
> 
> +37° 36' 6.29", -93° 44' 58.76"*
> 
> 
> Or 37.60 N 93.75 W
> 
> 
> Not my address,  but my favorite fishing hole.



I'm in the middle of a lake too and ironically I actually swam across the lake I'm placed in .. I only live a good 10-15 miles from where I'm placed.....


----------



## RadiomanATL

Crackerjack is on.

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## Samson

We need more Hawt Chicks to tell us where to find them.

I'm pretty shocked that since I've had my location here, not more of them have moved to Colorado:

WTF?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Samson said:


> We need more Hawt Chicks to tell us where to find them.
> 
> I'm pretty shocked that since I've had my location here, not more of them have moved to Colorado:
> 
> WTF?



You trying to scare them away, man?


----------



## Samson

RadiomanATL said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need more Hawt Chicks to tell us where to find them.
> 
> I'm pretty shocked that since I've had my location here, not more of them have moved to Colorado:
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You trying to scare them away, man?
Click to expand...




WTF!



_*Are you insinuating that they wouldn't be attracted to posting their general location if it was near mine!!!*_

*Beastard*


----------



## RadiomanATL

Samson said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need more Hawt Chicks to tell us where to find them.
> 
> I'm pretty shocked that since I've had my location here, not more of them have moved to Colorado:
> 
> WTF?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You trying to scare them away, man?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF!
> 
> 
> 
> _*Are you insinuating that they wouldn't be attracted to posting their general location if it was near mine!!!*_
> 
> *Beastard*
Click to expand...


The truth can be a cruel mistress sometimes.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Truthseeker420 is on.

USMB Members - Google Maps


----------



## BreadHog

Google Map is the nice service through which you can easily map your location. It is the way which is very helpful for finding any region or direction from one location to another location.


----------



## patrickt

I'm astounded at the level of paranoia in the U.S. Any explanation?

Me, I live in Oaxaca, Mexico.


----------



## Ravi

I miss that ALT dude.


----------



## Peach

Northeast Florida Map


----------

